# NSW sponsorship for 55 points.



## Pathma (Jan 3, 2013)

Dear all.

Right now I can claim 55 point for Australia PR. I hope to get a state sponsorship from NSW state.

I am a software engineer. I would like to know how long it will take to get this sponsorship and will it be possible with 55 marks.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm assuming that in these 55 points you haven't included 5 points for State Sponsorship.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*Skilled nominated migration (190)*


AFTER you get the SS Nomination Invite from NSW you have to submit your NSW SS Nomination application within 14 days of this Invite.

THEN the NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks. BUT few people have received a positive outcome in 25 days.

WHILE others have received approval in 4/6/8 weeks as well.





Pathma said:


> Dear all.
> 
> Right now I can claim 55 point for Australia PR. I hope to get a state sponsorship from NSW state.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pathma (Jan 3, 2013)

NSW site indicates 

"We will be selecting candidates to apply for NSW nomination between February and June 2015"

Does this mean they will not accept NSW nominations after June 2015.

I hope to apply NSW nomination in August.

Thank you


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

July marks the beginning of new migration year.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is related to Current FY. As the NEW SS Process was introduced by NSW in February this year.


THEY would still nominate people after June 2015. Changes IF ANY to the process would be communicated on their website.




Pathma said:


> NSW site indicates
> 
> "We will be selecting candidates to apply for NSW nomination between February and June 2015"
> 
> ...


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is related to Current FY. As the NEW SS Process was introduced by NSW in February this year.
> 
> 
> THEY would still nominate people after June 2015. Changes IF ANY to the process would be communicated on their website.


Hi Jeeten,

Any idea when the next invitaion round will be held for NSW??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





sharan22too said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Any idea when the next invitaion round will be held for NSW??


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> ...


Oh A'right, I do not have much idea on 190.
I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 189, 261313.
But as we all know invitation for this only depends on July 2015-16's SOL
so, I am seriously considering submitting 190 NSW as well.
What do you suggest ?? wait and go for 190 after July depending on the new sol?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View: *Wait for NEW SOL and THEN take next steps.


I'm taking the same approach.




sharan22too said:


> Oh A'right, I do not have much idea on 190.
> I have submitted EOI with 70 points for 189, 261313.
> But as we all know invitation for this only depends on July 2015-16's SOL
> so, I am seriously considering submitting 190 NSW as well.
> What do you suggest ?? wait and go for 190 after July depending on the new sol?


----------



## sharan22too (May 25, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my View: *Wait for NEW SOL and THEN take next steps.
> 
> 
> I'm taking the same approach.


Thanks much Jeetan, I was thinking the same as well!


----------

